# Hunting > Hunting >  How to put a map on basecamp to put gps stuff across to?

## johnnothebad

I have a garmin 62s and I am trying to view my travels on my PC, but the map on the basecamp is very basic, anyway of upgrading importing etc, free ??

Or is there a better software program or way of doing this?

----------


## sako75

Same. Following with interest

----------


## Boar Freak

Don't think you will find much for free. Someone sad there is a way to put Google maps images on 62s but it did not work for me. Wasted a full day on it  :Pissed Off: . But with a help of a friend we worked out a solution. Can help if you not too far away.

----------


## Gibo

Just put them onto google earth.

----------


## Gibo

save the tracks etc onto base map and from there use the send to google earth gizmo

----------


## Bremic

I have maptoaster which does this easily enough, but I prefer to overlay it onto Google Earth, as mentioned above.  Much more informative.  You can load straight from the GPS to Google Earth though, saves a bit of frigging around for me.

----------


## Gibo

> I have maptoaster which does this easily enough, but I prefer to overlay it onto Google Earth, as mentioned above.  Much more informative.  You can load straight from the GPS to Google Earth though, saves a bit of frigging around for me.


Oh true, how do you load straight to google dude?

----------


## kiwijames

Im using gpsbabel to create a .kml file and then export to Google Maps

----------


## HNTMAD

I purchased back in the day a topo4 and loaded it that way

----------


## veitnamcam

I have a 62s and use google earth a bit, never heard of the other stuff.
need one of you hunting geeks to come visit and drag me into the 2000s.

----------


## sako75

I thought Mikee was a techno geek???

----------


## veitnamcam

> I thought Mikee was a techno geek???


Yea he does it for a job, be like hey why don't you come round and teach me to weld...yea righto how much beer you got this could take some time.

----------


## sako75

Good point.
I used to sell welders. Get someone asking for a demo, go there and they ask to show them how to weld  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## HNTMAD

totally reccommend all you GPS boys get Basecamp set up and at least trf your weigh points. Had a mate loose his GPS and not done the trf......all that info gone  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

> totally reccommend all you GPS boys get Basecamp set up and at least trf your weigh points. Had a mate loose his GPS and not done the trf......all that info gone


your going to have to start at the beginning with "what is base camp?"

----------


## Gibo

> totally reccommend all you GPS boys get Basecamp set up and at least trf your weigh points. Had a mate loose his GPS and not done the trf......all that info gone


Yip lost my last one and it sucked!! few years of goodies down the gurgler. Most were remembered but finding locations in the Kaimai's more than once can be near impossible without one.

----------


## Gibo

> your going to have to start at the beginning with "what is base camp?"


Service that Garmin provide. Some came with a disc to load it onto your PC. Think you can just plug the gps in now and it'll find it and install it.

----------


## veitnamcam

I am probably likely to wipe everything by mistake, done that a few times trying to save pics out of phones  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

> I am probably likely to wipe everything by mistake, done that a few times trying to save pics out of phones


Get your kids to do it you Neanderthal  :Psmiley:

----------


## sako75

> your going to have to start at the beginning with "what is base camp?"



Garmin: BaseCamp Updates & Downloads


55MB might start downloading tonight and hope it is done by morning
Should keep a memory stick at work

----------


## mikee

Get base camo installed and then download and install mapsource. Then find some charts.
Cam I can put it on your PC if you like

----------


## Bremic

> Oh true, how do you load straight to google dude?


Make sure your GPS is hooked up to the computer.

In google earth, open up the "tools" drop down menu, select "GPS".  Select Garmin or Magellan GPS unit and hit the import button.  Zoom in to the areas you have visited and your track will/should be laid out in a blue line as to where you have been.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Get base camo installed and then download and install mapsource. Then find some charts.
> Cam I can put it on your PC if you like


Yes please.

----------


## William

Yes there are heaps of open source maps with current tracks etc both topo and otherwise, you will have to install an installer program but it's easy enough, I have an e-trex 30 and use only free open source maps. works great, costs nothing and is more current than a lot of the commercial maps

----------


## Pengy

> Yip lost my last one and it sucked!! few years of goodies down the gurgler. Most were remembered but finding locations in the Kaimai's more than once can be near impossible without one.


Which is why I always download my tracks etc to freshmap.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## scottrods

from basecamp to google earth is Piss easy. I like using Mapsource too (free from garmin) - google it.
Connect the GPS to PC. 
Open basecamp
Use the little black symbol with the arrow going up (its receive FROM GPS).
Find the route or track that you want to view in google maps. Click once on it.
Go up to File
select export
select export selection
It opens a box to save it, pick a location AND change file type to KML type.
Open google earth
Select file
select open
Go to the kml file (if you can't see it, change file type).
select
When it asks to create strings etc, say yes.

ta da

----------


## sako75

Can you say that again, I missed it

----------


## Nick-D

Also free maps @ NZ Open GPS Project . Works great. You can export waypoints from Google earth to Basecamp pretty easily also. Great if you find a clearing or slip in Google earth then fire it through to your gps.

----------


## johnnothebad

hey thanks it seems I have topo lite maybe on the GPS from when I brought it (think I paid extra to have it preloaded) but this wont go across to the PC. Will try the google maps thing tonight thanks :-)

----------


## Bush(Ninja)

DNRGPS Application: Minnesota DNR

----------


## Bush(Ninja)

Bottom one works for me download to gps export etc save

----------


## chris-b

I've gone a different route which seems to be working ok so far.

Waterproof Samsung S5mini loaded it with the 'NZ Maps' app by Atlogis. Has full NZ Topo50 maps loaded for offline use so works with no cell covergage.
Do all my spot logging, huts, tracks  and pissing about etc on Google Earth (with Topo50 overlays) , then export out as a kml and load on to phone.

Have all my GPS stuff, phone and camera in one.... with a better screen than a dedictaed GPS device.

----------


## Boaraxa

I got a alpha100 couple of days ago been playing around with it on basecamp if you look at the top it says birdseye which basically just overlaps the topo map with a google earth view its pretty good I cant believe all the features these things have never owned a gps. 
must say though im pleased I never started off with such a device can see how easy it would be to wander around with no bush sense at all.

----------


## scotty

used to use WAMS to find and mark spots then download to gps but doesn't seem to work anymore so have gone to using google earth to find and mark likely spots then use a website called gps visualiser  to convert from kml to gpx  then drag and drop them into the gps sd card. I gave up on getting a topomap to load onto basecamp and picked up topo4maps with my flybuys ...........some dicking around to get it to work with windows 8 (had to change the compatibility settings to windows 7  ) works well now

----------

